# reading tire size



## JstyleZ (Sep 16, 2004)

225/45R18
how do you read that...can anyone help me...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=33


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

or incase you didn't feel like going to the website

225/45R18

The first number is the Width of the tire in MM so

225mm

The second number is the Percentage of the width that equals the sidewall height, so the sidewall of your tire is

approx 101mm tall

The R stands for a Radial construction

and the 18 is the diameter of the tire.

The linked site has a FULL break down of what each letter/combination will represent ( if you had to check out a different set or wanted a more indepth analysis). Hope that helps


----------



## JstyleZ (Sep 16, 2004)

thanks alot guys


----------

